# Подскажите, где делать корсеты?



## qwertyu (1 Фев 2008)

Проблема в следующем. Мне 25 лет имею S образный сколиоз 3-4 степени ( до беременности у меня была стабильная 3 степень). До беременности я занималась своей проблемой, делала упражнения, массаж и т.д. 

После беременности я все бросила и до настоящего момента своим сколиозом практически не занималась. Дети успешно пошли в садик и у меня соответственно появилось время на себя и своё лечение. Много информации я уже понособирала, а вот с корсетом определиться не могу. 

Где сейчас делают действительно хорошие корсеты и если можно какова приблизительная стоимость его на  сегодняшний день?


----------



## Анатолий (1 Фев 2008)

*Подскажите где делать корсеты?*

Я думаю, во-первых, необходимо проконсультироваться с доктором.


----------

